# Configuración equipo de sonido para bar



## ferrari (Jul 30, 2016)

Buenos dias señores, tengo un equipo profesional triamplificado y controlado todo por un procesador  DCX 2496, un hijo quiere abrir un pequeño bar y me ha solicitado prestado por el momento el PA .  Pienso que el equipo en general es demasiada potencia  para el sitio y además por espacio mi idea es dividirlo y que  un solo amplificador maneje en full rango el par de cabinas , es decir sin las cajas de subwoofwer. Los bafles son estos.







Mi inquietud .. estas cajas no tienen crossover pasivo porque en el momento estan controladas por el procesador . ¿Es  absolutamente necesario que tengan crossover - pasivo o activo- para su correcto funcionamiento?
El amplificador que dispondria para el par de bafles sería este.






También pienso usar un preamplificador que facilite su manejo que según mi poco conocimiento haría el oficio del mixer o mezcladora.






Resumiendo, el equipo sería compuesto por , amplificador, preamplificador y el par de bafles SIN crossover- ¿ funcionará?..o que me haría falta para ponerlo en marcha. Mis conocimientos en esto de configurar y adaptar equipos son mínimos y por eso solicito ayuda a este gran foro . Gracias y quedo muy atento a sus recomendaciones.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 30, 2016)

Imprescindible un filtro pasivo para el baffles que filtre la señal de salida del amplificador para atacar a cada altavoz del baffles con el rango de frecuencias idóneo para su trabajo.
A saber, creo que son baffles de tres vías ( graves medios y unidad de compresión de agudos )  y diría que tienen una impedancia de 8 ohmnios.
En el foro hay gente muy preparada que podría realizar una tesis doctoral de éste tema, pero para ir al grano, compra o fabricante un filtro pasivo de tres vías con una impedancia de 4 u 8 ohmnios ( verificarlo ) y que soporte la potencia del amplificador.
Yo no entraría en más tecnicismos pues no tienes conocimientos de acústica.
Eso sí, dile a tu hijo que nos invite a una ronda si aparecemos por el bar.
Un saludo.


----------



## ferrari (Jul 30, 2016)

Que tal Juan Carlos,  me alegra tener una respuesta que de una luz a mi inquietud aunque eso signifique que no son buenas noticias. Cada bafle lo componen 2  parlantes Peavey Black widow de 12 pulgadas de 350W y en el medio Dos Drivers Selenium D220TI,  de 8 ohmnios efectivamente, son los que en el sistema actual cumplen la función de medios -los 4 parlantes de 12- y agudos  - los 2 drivers- + dos cajas aparte con subwoofers para los graves que no aparecen en las fotos. . La idea es - según yo- que estos bafles queden full rango y ahora me dice Juan Carlos que si o si es necesario un crossover pasivo que separe las frecuencias  y que soporte la potencia del amplificador.

Esa tarea ya es otra investigación porque me comenta  no es fabricar cualquier filtro pasivo sino uno que cumpla ciertas especificaciones. Le agradezco su sinceridad porque como bien dice en ese sentido mis conocimientos son nulos y creo entonces el siguiente paso es buscar alguien idóneo que  fabrique el filtro según el amplificador que voy a disponer para tal fin. Gracias Juan Carlos por su respuesta y si por casualidad vive en Bogotá desde ya cuente con la invitación el día que se abra el negocio. Un saludo


----------



## pipa09 (Jul 30, 2016)

Buenas muchachos, como les va? 
Aqui les dejo mi opinion, esos equipos pasaran a ser casi de musica funcional, ya que en un bar ese es el uso que se les da, por lo cual la potencia del conjunto potencia-gabinetes esta por demas sobrado. Deberias estar seguro si tus gabinites no cuentan ya con un divisor interno, seria bueno una foto de la parte posterior para saber el conexionado que tiene y poder responderte mejor.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 30, 2016)

Buenas noches, 

El detalle es que ese amplificador a 4Ω que sería el caso de usar los bafles de la foto, da la bobadita de 900W rms por canal , y esos parlantes con 500W estan refull y sufriendo (en gama completa), ponerles esa planta no es problema, el problema es que si tu hijo no tiene cuidado en poco tiempo a reparar parlanteria.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 31, 2016)

Ferrari, como futuro gerente de un negocio, éste humilde compañero  que te escribe desde España ( difícil tomar esa copa contigo ) además de electrónico soy abogado y experto en asuntos mercantiles me permito darte un consejo extra_ electrónico : en los negocios hay una premisa que se llama adecuación de los recursos a la actividad.
Esto traducido a tu negocio se traduce de esta forma: el equipo que dispones es para sonorizar una sala de baile ( es magnífico por cierto ) pero no es el idóneo para sonorizar un bar y para ello requiere un trabajo e inversion económica inadecuada.
Yo aprovecharía el previo mezclador que posees y según los metros del local adquiriría una etapa de potencia y una pareja de baffles más adecuados a la finalidad que van a servir que no es otra que sonorizar ambientalmente un bar ( con tu actual equipo no se podría ni escuchar una conversación dada su calidad y potencia ).
Un saludo


----------



## ferrari (Ago 1, 2016)

pipa09 dijo:


> Buenas muchachos, como les va?
> Aqui les dejo mi opinion, esos equipos pasaran a ser casi de musica funcional, ya que en un bar ese es el uso que se les da, por lo cual la potencia del conjunto potencia-gabinetes esta por demas sobrado. Deberias estar seguro si tus gabinites no cuentan ya con un divisor interno, seria bueno una foto de la parte posterior para saber el conexionado que tiene y poder responderte mejor.



Que tal Pipa, gracias por responder, estas son las fotos del interior de uno de los gabinetes, como se puede observar no tienen divisor de frecuencias interno, en el parlante  se muestra como  está unido con el otro parlante, sino estoy mal quiere decir que están ¿en paralelo? 






Aquí la conexión interior 






Y la parte trasera saliendo al amplificador






En el caso de los dos parlantes se puede colocar en cualquier de las dos salidas que se observan.

Cabe anotar que tanto las conexiones como la configuración en el procesador no fueron realizadas por mi   pues no tengo esos conocimientos. Asi están sin modificar desde hace unos 5 años creo yo.

Para una mejor comprensión me permito adjuntar un par de fotos del equipo completo y la reseña de sus características para quien tenga la paciencia de leerlas.












-Procesador DCX 2496 de Behringer
http://www.behringer.com/assets/DCX2496_P0036_M_ES.pdf

-Dos cajas para medios, cada una con dos parlantes de 12¨ Peavey Black Widow de 350 W Rms.
http://www.peavey.com/assets/literature/manuals/80300801.pdf

-Dos Drivers Selenium D220TI  de 1¨
http://www.lautsprechershop.de/pdf/selenium/selenium_d220ti.pdf

Dos cajas para subs tipo Folded horn, cada una con un parlante Eminence Kappa 15LFA ( De 15´´ pulgadas obviamente).

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Kappa_15LFA.pdf

Amplificadores y Mixer

- 1 QSC mx 1000a para los driver de agudos
http://www.qsc.com/resource-files/p...nued/mxa/mx_1000a/q_amp_mxa_mx1000a_specs.pdf

-1 QSC PLX 3002 para las dos cajas de medios
http://www.qsc.com/resource-files/p...continued/plx/q_amp_plx_series_usermanual.pdf

-1 American Audio V5001 para los Subwoofers
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/american-audio-v5001-plus-power-138240680
http://www.adjaudio.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1271&MainId=&Category=Amps

Al dia de hoy todo, incluyendo los subwoofers los tengo conectados en modo Stereo.

-Mixer Yamaha MG16/6FX
http://fyrscreen.com/es/sonido/yamaha-mg16-6fx.html

-Ecualizador Behringer FBQ 3102 el cual incluí en el rack porque me recomendaron que siempre era necesario por lo práctico y así no tener que ¨meterme¨a esculcar el ecualizador interior que tiene el procesador.



nasaserna dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> El detalle es que ese amplificador a 4Ω que sería el caso de usar los bafles de la foto, da la bobadita de 900W rms por canal , y esos parlantes con 500W estan refull y sufriendo (en gama completa), ponerles esa planta no es problema, el problema es que si tu hijo no tiene cuidado en poco tiempo a reparar parlanteria.



Buenas noches nasaserna, gracias por su orientación, entonces una mejor opción sería utilizar el primer amplificador - QSC mx 1000a-que a 4 Ohmnios trabaja a 350W?



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ferrari, como futuro gerente de un negocio, éste humilde compañero  que te escribe desde España ( difícil tomar esa copa contigo ) además de electrónico soy abogado y experto en asuntos mercantiles me permito darte un consejo extra_ electrónico : en los negocios hay una premisa que se llama adecuación de los recursos a la actividad.
> Esto traducido a tu negocio se traduce de esta forma: el equipo que dispones es para sonorizar una sala de baile ( es magnífico por cierto ) pero no es el idóneo para sonorizar un bar y para ello requiere un trabajo e inversion económica inadecuada.
> Yo aprovecharía el previo mezclador que posees y según los metros del local adquiriría una etapa de potencia y una pareja de baffles más adecuados a la finalidad que van a servir que no es otra que sonorizar ambientalmente un bar ( con tu actual equipo no se podría ni escuchar una conversación dada su calidad y potencia ).
> Un saludo



Pues  tenemos prácticamente la misma opinión Juan Carlos pero la idea es  evitar mas gastos y configurar un equipo lo mas sencillo posible con lo que les he enseñado acorde para un bar que tiene en sus dimensiones 72 M2 sería de gran ayuda para el muchacho, al menos por un tiempo mientras pueden  conseguir algo adecuado para ese fin..y por supuesto bienvenido su consejo.

A todos muchas gracias por su ayuda y disculpen lo largo del post pero lo hice con el único motivo de ser lo mas claro posible. Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 1, 2016)

Me gusta el equipo, personalmente preferiria prestar la mx1000 en ves de la plx, es de una potencia un poco mas baja (pero un poco mas segura para los bafles ) pero me intriga saber si los brillos los conectabas directamente a la mx o usabas por lo menos un condensador en serie



segun eso debes usar un divisor de frecuencia si o si para poder colocar los bafles en gama completa, por lo menos un filtro sencillo para protejer los brillos


----------



## Kebra (Ago 1, 2016)

Te recomiendo que leas esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/


----------



## pppppo (Ago 2, 2016)

Con 72 m. , unos 10 por 7 y para musica ambiental como que casi te alcanzaria con un estereo de auto y sus 4 parlantitos correspondientes.
Sino usar la potencia mas pequeña y colocar un divisor pasivo de los prefabricados, que aunque no sean lo optimo, resuelven la cuestion bastante bien y la verdad no creo que nadie note si la frec. de cruce es la correcta etc. etc.


----------



## ea3glb (Ago 2, 2016)

pppppo dijo:


> Con 72 m. , unos 10 por 7 y para musica ambiental como que casi te alcanzaria con un estereo de auto y sus 4 parlantitos correspondientes.
> Sino usar la potencia mas pequeña y colocar un divisor pasivo de los prefabricados, que aunque no sean lo optimo, resuelven la cuestion bastante bien y la verdad no creo que nadie note si la frec. de cruce es la correcta etc. etc.



Estoy contigo. No quiero ni pensar que equipo mete esta gente en una discoteca, seguro que junto a ella el otorrino monta una consulta.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 2, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡ Vaya pedazo de equipo, se puede bailar en pareja dentro del subwoofer !!!!. Muchos de éste foro tienen eso en el salón de casa y quieren ponerle más transistores en paralelo seguro.
pppppo en su segundo párrafo te ha dado la respuesta más razonable y económica.
Un saludo.


----------



## ferrari (Ago 2, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> Me gusta el equipo, personalmente preferiria prestar la mx1000 en ves de la plx, es de una potencia un poco mas baja (pero un poco mas segura para los bafles ) pero me intriga saber si los brillos los conectabas directamente a la mx o usabas por lo menos un condensador en serie
> 
> 
> 
> segun eso debes usar un divisor de frecuencia si o si para poder colocar los bafles en gama completa, por lo menos un filtro sencillo para protejer los brillos



Bien nasaserna, entonces la mx1000 parece ser la mas indicada. Respecto al condensador en los brillos he vuelto a abrir uno de los bafles y muestro en un par de fotos como están conectados.






Conexión a la ficha correspondiente






Como se puede ver están directamente conectados al amplificador y según me hace dar a entender parece que hace falta el dichoso condensador para proteger los brillos. La verdad así tal cual los he utilizado por todo este tiempo y afortunadamente sin ningún inconveniente (aunque nunca he utilizado el equipo a máxima potencia) pero si son necesarios sería una tarea a realizar lo mas pronto posible.



Kebra dijo:


> Te recomiendo que leas esto:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/



Uff!! gran tarea, estoy en ese proceso, gracias por el consejo.



pppppo dijo:


> Con 72 m. , unos 10 por 7 y para musica ambiental como que casi te alcanzaria con un estereo de auto y sus 4 parlantitos correspondientes.
> Sino usar la potencia mas pequeña y colocar un divisor pasivo de los prefabricados, que aunque no sean lo optimo, resuelven la cuestion bastante bien y la verdad no creo que nadie note si la frec. de cruce es la correcta etc. etc.



Lo que pasa pppppo es que  por aquí  son algunos decibeles por encima de lo normal y no son 72 sino 82 M2 - me equivoqué- aunque 10m2 mas no parece influir mayormente en la decisión final. Me parece una gran solución su punto de vista, por aquí de calidad de sonido muy poco la verdad especialmente entre los jóvenes y si funciona entonces bienvenido sea. 



Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡ Vaya pedazo de equipo, se puede bailar en pareja dentro del subwoofer !!!!. Muchos de éste foro tienen eso en el salón de casa y quieren ponerle más transistores en paralelo seguro.
> pppppo en su segundo párrafo te ha dado la respuesta más razonable y económica.
> Un saludo.



Gracias Juan Carlos nuevamente por su aporte, y si, parece ser que  tenemos una opción favorable aunque ya para terminar quería mostrarles una segunda en el siguiente mensaje si me lo permiten los moderadores.


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 2, 2016)

Bueno, recien me pongo a ler el post en forma detenida, ya que siempre es por cuestion de tiempos que lo veo de manera rapida, ahi vi las fotos, y las conexiones, y de seguro no hay nada mal conectado, el que configuro el equipo ese debe haber usado una de las salidas del Procesador Behringer (tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas) como salida de agudos,  asi como las demas como Medios y graves. Me guio por la funciones del Procesador, ya q ue es crossovers digital, y al ver la posicion del eq grafico me la juego que el Behringer hace las division de señales y luego amplifica por separado ( sino de vicio las tres potencias no?) . 
Si pudieramos ver las conexiones de las potencias despejariamos la dudas. 
Con respecto al uso que vas a darle, para sonorizar ese espacio , por la potencia que utilizarias con un simple capacitor en serie con el Drivers seria suficiente, creo que nadie tendra en cuenta la fidelidad del sonido.....mientras se escuche no?


----------



## ferrari (Ago 2, 2016)

Se trata de lo siguiente, también tenía un pequeño equipo Hi Fi el cual por una imprudencia prácticamente eché a perder el amplificador,  de ese combo me quedan el par de bafles que en teoría serían los ideales para tal fin pero solo faltaría su autorización para montarlos con la potencia mas pequeña del equipo profesional o sea la qsc mx1000a. La ventaja , que obviamente estos bafles si tienen crossover interno, la desventaja, que tanto riesgo  corren  con la potencia del amplificador en mención.

He leído bastante sobre las propiedades de estos parlantes y según en una parte de su manual se lee textualmente lo siguiente ¨Estos poderes recomendados
debe ser utilizado como un punto de partida para determinar su propio
requisitos específicos.
Por ejemplo, si la habitación es de 1500 pies cúbicos o
IESS (como la mayoría de las habitaciones son), entonces no se necesita tanta WILI
poder. Por otro lado, si la habitación es muy grande y /
o te gusta la reproducción de música más fuerte que la vida real,
entonces va a querer más poder que hemos recomendado.¨El caso es que he investigado y hay usuarios que los han puesto a trabajar con amplificadores de hasta 150 w a 8 Ohmnios y aparte de que les sacan el máximo provecho no han tenido ningún inconveniente, aunque otra cosa muy diferente es este amplificador que tiene 250 w a 8 Ohmnios.

Mis inquietudes

- ¿La corriente que entra en un parlante es proporcional al volumen que se disponga desde el amplificador?, o sea ¿a mas volumen mas potencia y obviamente a menos volumen menos potencia?

- Si estuviera en lo cierto ¿ se podrían utilizar estos bafles con solo la mitad de volumen desde el amplificador sin que corran riesgos los parlantes?

- Por último, solo por hacer la prueba, ¿es posible conectarlos al amplificador con todo el volumen abajo sin que suceda lo peor? o solo con conectar estos bafles ya podemos dar por descontado que se dañarán. Estos son los bafles y sus características

Advent  speakers 






El amplificador que aparece junto a los bafles es el que pasó a mejor vida










Recommended Amplifier Power
ADVENT LOUDSPEAKER
20 watts rms per channel (8 ohms)
Advent Loudspeaker: 14 1/4” x 25 5/8” x 11 ½” deep

Disculpen amigos las novatadas pero por eso acudo a uds. que son las personas que saben y me pueden aconsejar y enseñar  pero está claro que una de estas dos posibilidades son las que llevaré a cabo para sonorizar el bar de mi hijo  y todo gracias a sus consejos.





pipa09 dijo:


> Bueno, recien me pongo a ler el post en forma detenida, ya que siempre es por cuestion de tiempos que lo veo de manera rapida, ahi vi las fotos, y las conexiones, y de seguro no hay nada mal conectado, el que configuro el equipo ese debe haber usado una de las salidas del Procesador Behringer (tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas) como salida de agudos,  asi como las demas como Medios y graves. Me guio por la funciones del Procesador, ya q ue es crossovers digital, y al ver la posicion del eq grafico me la juego que el Behringer hace las division de señales y luego amplifica por separado ( sino de vicio las tres potencias no?) .
> Si pudieramos ver las conexiones de las potencias despejariamos la dudas.
> Con respecto al uso que vas a darle, para sonorizar ese espacio , por la potencia que utilizarias con un simple capacitor en serie con el Drivers seria suficiente, creo que nadie tendra en cuenta la fidelidad del sonido.....mientras se escuche no?



Excelente Pipa sus consejos, efectivamente el procesador divide las señales de a 2 por cada frecuencia, agudos , medios y brillos para que suene stereo, no me explico muy bien pero por supuesto tomaré fotos de las conexiones para estar mas seguros y de una vez por todas saber como está conectado, le agredecería su opinión sobre la segunda opción que puse en el anterior mensaje y ver cual es la mas factible.


----------



## pipa09 (Ago 2, 2016)

Se puede usar cualquier tipo de parlantes con cualquier amplificador de la potencia que sea, siempre y cuando se respeten los parametros maximos recomendados de cada uno, en este caso podes usar esos baflecitos con cualquiera de tus tres potencias, siempre y cuando no los exigas al maximo, y no tendras ningun tipo de problemas al usar tu potencia al minino, o maximo, no afecta en nada.
Solo ten en cuenta que esos parlantitos solo soportan 20w c/u ( que con 40w deberia ser suficiente para lo que propones) asi que solo deberias tener cuidado de no subir demasiado el nivel de la potencia.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 2, 2016)

Lamentablemente las potencias que tienes son un riesgo y grande para los bafles.
Sólo con el clic de apagado pueden volar los conos. Una pequeña distorsión.  o un cable defectuoso y los bafles pasan a mejor vida.
El amplificador más pequeño que tienes . Da picos de potencia  veinte veces la potencia que soportan tus bafles hifi. Y es una pena que mueran en verdad suenan bonito


----------



## ferrari (Ago 5, 2016)

Muy bien, entonces todo indica que la mejor opción es colocar un divisor pasivo a los bafles grandes y usarlos con la potencia mas pequeña, a todos muchas gracias, han sido de gran ayuda y ya les contaré los resultados. Saludos.


----------

